# What am I?



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Going through some of my pics from projects at work.... so take a stab at it...... see how far you can guess on it. I got a few of them so I will add more later.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Part of a vehicle engine


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A broke down over dual over head came 4 cylinder engine. It looks like it was timing belt time.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Well I know it isn't your truck or your suburban. I will say your white Toyota.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Subaru getting new heads?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks like it says Japan on it?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Winner! Burnt exhaust valve. Subaru WRX 2.5l turbocharged with extra goodies!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

What's this one? Make? And model?


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

V8 of some sort


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Chev Avalanche, going by the short wheelbase? Cant quite see the distributor hole in the back (which would make it a chev, could mean it was front placed which means its a ford).


-DallanC


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Ford diesel.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

GeTaGrip said:


> Ford diesel.


Almost!


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

f150 with a 5.4?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

blownsmok97 said:


> f150 with a 5.4?


Close enough. ... expedition 5.4L


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Makes sense, didn't think about the whole body being on the lift and not a separated cab and bed.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's one??????


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Chevy Silverado 1500


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Close enough. .. Chevy 2500 HD.... Evaporator core replacement.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> Close enough. .. Chevy 2500 HD.... Evaporator core replacement.


That gives me nightmares... my passenger blend door motor is getting sticky in my K1500. I've seen whats involved with that R&R, that's nearly what I'll have to do. Really tempted to just sell the truck ... lol

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> That gives me nightmares... my passenger blend door motor is getting sticky in my K1500. I've seen whats involved with that R&R, that's nearly what I'll have to do. Really tempted to just sell the truck ... lol
> 
> -DallanC


It's getting to the point anymore that I think that you are ahead of the game anytime that you need to work on a vehicle if you would just sell it and buy another one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No kidding. My first truck was a 1977 Chevy... seemed like you could get 4 guys in the engine compartment, close the hood and still have room enough play poker on the air cleaner.


-DallanC


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's one for you (if it works)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

So that's what's under those hood thingies:shock:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Critter said:


> It's getting to the point anymore that I think that you are ahead of the game anytime that you need to work on a vehicle if you would just sell it and buy another one.


I see it much different.... spend at most a couple K to fix a issue and your off and running.... or you could pay 50 to 60 k for a new truck.... that the price will drastically fall.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

blownsmok97 said:


> Here's one for you (if it works) [iurl="http://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=77234&d=1449879797"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an older Toyota or Mazda pickup truck!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> Looks like an older Toyota or Mazda pickup truck!


I gotta admit its throwing me for a loop. Its obviously a V6, the placement of the distributor is really wierd and I dont know what the heck that thing is the 3 sparkplug wires run over to the passenger side. Some kind of heat exchanger? For tranny?

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Years ago when I was wrenching on vehicles a lot there wasn't too much that could throw me for a loop by just looking at the engine. I could even tell you the year, make, and model of a car or truck by just looking at a few things, but no more. 

I do agree that throwing a couple thousand dollars at a vehicle is better than buying a new one but a few years ago that couple thousand was a few hundred.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes it is a Toyota. It's my little hunting truck I just redid the engine in. '95 3.0 v6
The funny heat exchanger looking thing is wiring harness and hard vacuum lines just pushed to the side, not in there final position. Picture is before it was all buttoned up.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Pics a bit dark.... see if you can get it?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

It has a transaxel so it is front wheel drive. That intercooler is pretty dang big. Is that an SER nissan Sentra with a QR25de?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Critter said:


> I do agree that throwing a couple thousand dollars at a vehicle is better than buying a new one but a few years ago that couple thousand was a few hundred.


Ya but a "few" years ago replacement vehicle didn't cost over 50k either. The expense is all in operating systems... Airbags, EVAP, ABS, Traction control, suspension ride, TPMs, emission systems, ect..... All these systems mandated by YOUR government!


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

First glance I thought Nissan, but that bumper made me change my mind. Chev Equinox?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Yup!! good job!


----------

